# Arraywerte der größe nach sortieren



## Bierhumpen (8. Jan 2006)

Brauche mal ne kleine hilfestellung. wie kann ich die werte in einem array der größe nach sortieren.

angefangen beim kleinsten wert.


----------



## bygones (8. Jan 2006)

Arrays.sort() (siehe API)


----------



## Bierhumpen (8. Jan 2006)

//// EDITIERT /// Zu peinlich! Ich hoffe es hat keiner gelesen! ////


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jan 2006)

Arrays#toString


----------



## bygones (8. Jan 2006)

```
int[] a = { 3, 2, 5, 4, 1 };
Arrays.sort( a );
System.out.println( Arrays.toString( a ) );
```

lern zu lesen, was die java sagt... er meldet bei deinem code den fehler, dass sort keinen rückgabe wert hat, ergo kann er nichts anzeigen !


----------



## Bierhumpen (8. Jan 2006)

jup... war gerade ein wenig confused.. *peinlich* habs selber gemerkt . Problem gelöst [close]


----------

